# Crypt wendtii var sizes



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello. I would suggest putting brown and mi oya in the back of the tank. 
Green and bronze/tropica twords the front.

Height of wendtii are different but for the most part brown/mi oya would grow somewhat tall, around 7-12 inches depending on variant.

I see green as maxing out around 4-5 inches depending on variant. Good as foreground.

Bronze tends to not grow too tall, and is good as midground/foreground.

All are pretty easy to grow. There are others which are nice. Petchii looks pretty good as a foreground to midground plant. Lucens is nice as well. 

I love crypts! Take a look at my sales page, I've got some nice stuff in stock that would help fill in your tank :^)
-Gordon


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen them anywhere from 4-20" tall. Depends on the tank and how long you keep them.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i think c. parva is the true foreground crypt
it's very slow growing though

wilisii and nevilii tends to grow bigger in optimal condition
unless for huge tanks they're nice

i have grown wendtii under heavy shades of other plants though, they somewhat stay small


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

All of the Wendtii sp. I have are wildly different- even the same species that I purchased from the same source in the same tank under identical conditions can vary in height by about eight inches. And some Wendtii spreads out very widely and grows very quickly- for me, the ones that do this are DeWitt and Tropica. My tallest is Wendtii 'Red', which is almost 20 inches tall. I say this- plant them, and once you see how they will grow in your conditions _then_ arrange them in a scape that will suit your particular plants grow rate and habits.


----------

